# Dana tells his countrymen that the Brits 'are coming to kill you!'



## Tez3 (Mar 27, 2009)

Well thats fighting talk from Dana of all people!
http://www.fightersonlymagazine.co.uk/news/viewarticle.php?id=2130

Doesn't put pressure on our guys.....much lol!

What I'm hoping you'll see from our team is professionalism, I know the tv people want the 'reality' stuff but I really hope the Brits can show off their abilities in training and fighting rather than the Big Brother antics in the house. It's not a big sport here and we don't want to have it grow at the expense of the sport turning into a cut rate WWE.  There's a lot at stake for some of us, it could attract the fans we need to put bums on seats at our shows or it could attract the wrong sort altogether and we end up with councils and police closing us down.
The rivalry between the two countries could be a good thing if it doesn't descend into pettiness, a healthy rivalry can work well for the camera. 

I've available for translations btw lol!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 27, 2009)

It should be a great season, looking forward to it.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 27, 2009)

Sounds like a good season.  I do hope all the fighters stay classy and focus on the training; it'll be a refreshing change after Junie Browning and company.


----------



## bluekey88 (Mar 27, 2009)

More training....less drinking...

One can hope.

In any event, I'm looking forward to it.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 27, 2009)

I am not a fan of the 'county vs. country' format but I hope it turns out well.  I do agree with the post above and hope there is more training and fighting and less drinking.  After last season I was pretty soured about the show.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm not in favour really of the country v country thing either but I'm hoping that a bit of national pride may push both teams to behave better! That may not be what the television companies want but if all the guys can perform competitively that will ramp up the excitement enough for the tv people. We may at last have something that begins to show people what MMA should be like.
I think Bisping is going to come down hard on people on his team who misbehave, the British team is more experienced than the usual people who go in as we don't have as many fighters to choose from here. I think they are going to be aware that a lot is riding on how they perform and they won't get another chance, they certainly won't get the chance to be as big here as they can be in America.
anyway, I'm hoping!


----------



## LordOfWu (Mar 27, 2009)

I think it would be great if there wasn't a bunch of drama, but realistically they will be put in situations to generate it, because that's what people expect from reality tv.  I mostly hope that the fights are great enough to draw some of the attention away.


----------



## searcher (Mar 27, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> What I'm hoping you'll see from our team is professionalism, I know the tv people want the 'reality' stuff but I really hope the Brits can show off their abilities in training and fighting rather than the Big Brother antics in the house. It's not a big sport here and we don't want to have it grow at the expense of the sport turning into a cut rate WWE. There's a lot at stake for some of us, it could attract the fans we need to put bums on seats at our shows or it could attract the wrong sort altogether and we end up with councils and police closing us down.


 


Amen sister.


----------



## Ronin74 (Mar 27, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> More training....less drinking...
> 
> One can hope.
> 
> ...


YES PLEASE.

I don't mind practical jokes here and there, but never enjoyed them on TUF, and really could care less to see them this season. It's not to say it played a role, but I wonder if a certain fighter wouldn't have been more successful if he hadn't spent time trying to come up with practical jokes.

As for the drunken outbursts, I guess I can understand why they do it, having to be trapped in the house all day, which is probably far from normal for a fighter. However, it seems to make for more drama and less relaxing between bouts.


----------



## Ronin74 (Mar 27, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> I'm not in favour really of the country v country thing either but I'm hoping that a bit of national pride may push both teams to behave better! That may not be what the television companies want but if all the guys can perform competitively that will ramp up the excitement enough for the tv people. We may at last have something that begins to show people what MMA should be like.
> I think Bisping is going to come down hard on people on his team who misbehave, the British team is more experienced than the usual people who go in as we don't have as many fighters to choose from here. I think they are going to be aware that a lot is riding on how they perform and they won't get another chance, they certainly won't get the chance to be as big here as they can be in America.
> anyway, I'm hoping!


Yeah, I'm not a fan of the country vs country gimmick either, but on the positive end, I'm hoping the idea would help spread MMA's popularity into other countries. We've got USA, UK, Canada, Brazil and Japan (am I missing others?) and I think it would be great to see fighters from other countries trying to get into the MMA scene.

On the potential downside, I'm hoping it won't degenerate into them throwing ethnic slurs at each other.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 28, 2009)

MMA is popular in a great deal of countries in Europe, Poland has some devastating fighters, Lithuania and Germany too. France has good fighters and promotions though are having to catch up as MMA wasn't allowed until last year. Most of their fighters cut their teeth in other countries. Italy has good fighters and we take fighters across there regularly. Spain too has good fight teams. Holland of course is Bas Ruttens country, MMA is popular though the most famours fighters there are kick boxing. The Scandanavian countries all have good fight teams, their nearness to the UK means we see a lot of them. 
The MMA scene in Europe has been buzzing for a long time now, Russia of course has long been known for it's cage fights which would probably make the average UFC fan faint in fear lol!


----------

